# Welche der Games läuft auch unter WIn10?



## Chronik (27. Januar 2017)

*Welche der Games läuft auch unter WIn10?*

Hey hey,

ich bin kurz davor mir einen neuen Rechner zu zulegen, nur weiß ich nicht ob meine Games die ich schon habe auch wirklich alle unter Win10 betrieben werden können. Ich nutze um zu Spielen hauptsächlich Steam! Und ich werde auch dabei bleiben.
Gehn all diese Games unter Win10 + mit Steam:
- Age of Empires
- Banished
- Breach and Clear Deadline Rebirth
- City Skylines
- Darkes Dungeon
- How to Survive(1)
 -Just Cause 2
 -Just Cause 3
- Prison Architect
- Punch Club
- RimWorld
- Space Colony
- Space Run(1)
- SteamWorld Heist
- This War of Mine
- Tropico 5
- XCOM (1 [das komplette Bundle]) 
Gehn diese Spiele alle unter Win10 dann kann ich mir den Rechner kaufen, wenn nicht muss ich mir noch extra Win7 und eine SSD beschaffen! Und wisst ihr ob GTA V unter Win10 geht? Ich habe zwar schon jemand gefragt aber was ist wenn er die Antwort auch nicht weiß? Also falls er/du das hier lesen solltest sry, ich will nur sichern gehn!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Also, GTA V geht natürlich auch unter Win 10, das ist ja auch noch nicht alt. Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, mal bei Steam zu schauen - an sich müsste alles auch unter Win10 laufen, was Steam auch im "Sortiment" hat, Steam sorgt ja sogar dafür, dass manch ganz altes Game durch einen neuen Patch überhaupt erst neu ins Sortiment dazukommt  - allerdings steht vlt oft in den Angaben "mindestens Windows 7", und dann weiß man nicht genau, ob Win 10 mit dabei ist. Aber ehrlich gesagt: ich kenne jetzt kein Spiel, was unter Win7 geht, aber nicht unter 10 ^^ 

Ich selber hab von den Games nur City Skylines, This World of Mine und Tropico 5, die laufen alle. Und GTA V natürlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Januar 2017)

*This War of Mine* läuft auf Win10 problemlos.


----------



## Pherim (27. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Steam sorgt ja sogar dafür, dass manch ganz altes Game durch einen neuen Patch überhaupt erst neu ins Sortiment dazukommt



Ja - nachdem die von GOG den Patch gemacht haben, der das jeweilige Spiel auf neueren Systemen lauffähig macht.  Sicher nicht bei allen alten Steam-Spielen der Fall, aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie viele ältere Spiele die es NICHT auf GOG gibt bei Steam sehr schlechte Bewertungen haben weil sie nicht vernünftig laufen... Steam selbst kümmert das wohl nicht allzu sehr.

Im Zweifel  würde ich dann "neue" alte Spiele vielleicht eher auf GOG kaufen (ich mache das sowieso), du brauchst auch keinen zusätzlichen Client (GOG Galaxy ist komplett optional, außer man will bestimmte Spiele übers Internet mit anderen spielen) und kannst die auch in Steam einbinden, wenn du alle deine Spiele da haben willst. Und da stehen auch immer alle Systeme, auf denen es laufen soll. Was nicht heißt, dass es in Ausnahmen nicht doch zu Problemen kommen kann.

Abgesehen davon kann ich leider bei keinem der Spiele sagen, ob es läuft, die meisten sind aber auch nicht so alt, da würde es mich wundern, wenn nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Spiele in Steam sind laufen sie ALLE auch unter Windows 10. Was manchmal nicht läuft sind die CD Versionen von alten Titeln wegen dem Kopierschutz, der heute je nachdem sogar als Malware eingestuft wird (einige Kopierschutzsysteme haben sich doch damals tatsächlich in den Systemkern geschrieben ... ) und deswegen in Windows 8 und 10 und teilw. auch schon in 7 blockiert wird.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2017)

ich hatte bislang kein einziges spiel, das unter win10 nicht anstandslos lief. so viel kann ich dir sagen. die aufgeführten sind ja in der mehrzahl relativ neu. sollte keine probleme geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2017)

Probleme machen meist nur die uralten Spiele mit Kopierschutzsystemen wie Safedisc oder Securom. Diese sind dann meist leider nur mit Crack spielbar.


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, mal bei Steam zu schauen - an sich müsste alles auch unter Win10 laufen, was Steam auch im "Sortiment" hat,


Nope. Freedom Force vs. the Third Reich on Steam geht zum Beispiel nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Januar 2017)

Es laufen 99,9% aller Spiele der letzten 20 Jahre unter Windows 10. Alle Spiele, die in den letzten zwei bis drei Jahren rausgekommen sind, laufen zu 100% unter Win10.

Hier gibt es eine recht umfangreiche Liste geprüfter Spiele:  https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ity-list/a31335a8-730f-4ac9-8c19-7c8c3a664ced

Prinzipiell kann man eigentlich alle Spiele zum Laufen bringen unter Win10, wenn man eine Virtuelle Maschine aufsetzt. Anleitungen dazu gibts zuhauf im Netz.


----------



## Chronik (27. Januar 2017)

Ich danke euch allen!
Naja eine VR (Virtuelle Maschine) aufsetzt, wäre für mich zwar ein bischen viel aber wers brauch!


----------



## Chronik (27. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nope. Freedom Force vs. the Third Reich on Steam geht zum Beispiel nicht.



Wieso weil es nicht bei den Systemanforderungen steht? Bei GTA V und JC3 steht auch nicht Windows 10, sondern 8.1 als höchstes MS Betriebssystem! Darum habe ich ja gefragt. Die Antwort darauf war das eig. alle (akt.) Spiele mit Win 10 betrieben werden können ...
Du hast wohl Steam und bei dir geht nicht? Dann wird das Game eines der wenigen sein das nicht Unterstützt wird. Hast du schon mal den Kompatibilitäts Modus probiert?


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nope. Freedom Force vs. the Third Reich on Steam geht zum Beispiel nicht.


Kann man angeblich schon zum Laufen bringen:  https://steamcommunity.com/app/8880/discussions/0/494631967651194878/


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wieso weil es nicht bei den Systemanforderungen steht? Bei GTA V und JC3 steht auch nicht Windows 10, sondern 8.1 als höchstes MS Betriebssystem! Darum habe ich ja gefragt. Die Antwort darauf war das eig. alle (akt.) Spiele mit Win 10 betrieben werden können ...
> Du hast wohl Steam und bei dir geht nicht? Dann wird das Game eines der wenigen sein das nicht Unterstützt wird. Hast du schon mal den Kompatibilitäts Modus probiert?



Ich hatte irgendwas probiert und auch in den Steamforen gestöbert - es ging aber nichts davon. Inzwischen habe ich wieder Win 8, das Spiel aber noch nicht wieder zu starten probiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwas probiert und auch in den Steamforen gestöbert - es ging aber nichts davon. Inzwischen habe ich wieder Win 8, das Spiel aber noch nicht wieder zu starten probiert.


Du bist freiwillig von Win10 zurück zu Win8? Wow...


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

- Banished - *läuft*
- Breach and Clear Deadline Rebirth - kenn ich nicht
- How to Survive(1) - *läuft*
 -Just Cause 2 - *läuft*
 -Just Cause 3 - *läuft*
- Prison Architect - *läuft*
- This War of Mine - *läuft*
- Tropico 5 - *läuft*
- XCOM (1 [das komplette Bundle]) - wenn ich nicht komplett schief liege hatte ich das unter WIN10 auch schonmal laufen.

Bei Retailversionen mit Securom-/Safedisc hingegen kannst Du das vergessen. Dann müßtest Du dir die digitale Version via Steam holen.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> - Banished
> - Breach and Clear Deadline Rebirth
> - City Skylines
> - Darkes Dungeon
> ...


Die laufen alle unter Win10, kann ich persönlich bestätigen. Den Rest kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Chronik (28. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte auch noch Mafia 3 oder Hitman aufn Zettel. Was ist mit diesen Games? Und raubt mir MS (wenn ich Win10 nutze) auch die anmeldedaten von Steam (also Benutzername und PW)?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3 ist ein heißes Eisen. Bei einigen gibts massive Probleme. Bei anderen wenige bis mittlere. Allerdings hatte ich z.B. in Relation zu anderen nur "kleinere" Probleme, wenn man den Gesamtzustand des Spiels berücksichtigt (Performance und einige Grafikbugs, ganz selten Freezes). Aber nichts massives ala CTD oder häufiger Freezes. Aber es läuft unter WIN 10.

Bei Hitman ist die Frage welches ? Die älteren müßte ich mal probieren. Das neue (Episodenformat) läuft problemlos soweit ich mal reingesehen hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch Mafia 3 oder Hitman aufn Zettel. Was ist mit diesen Games? Und raubt mir MS (wenn ich Win10 nutze) auch die anmeldedaten von Steam (also Benutzername und PW)?


 die laufen selbstverständlich unter Win 10, das gilt sowieso für alle "größeren" Titel der letzten Zeit. Aber Mafia macht Probleme, die liegen aber NICHT an WIn10, sondern einfach nur am Spiel selbst.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> Und raubt mir MS (wenn ich Win10 nutze) auch die anmeldedaten von Steam (also Benutzername und PW)?



Wie kommst du denn auf den Schwachsinn?

Wenn du wegen der Datensammelei Bedenken hast, die wurde inzwischen auch in Win 7 und 8 nach dem Start von 10 reingepatcht, um da anders zu sein, musst du die Updates dort schon händisch deinstallieren. 

Davon ab sammeln Valve und Co auch deine Daten. Mal in die EULA von World of Warcraft geschaut? Schon vor zehn Jahren stand damals da drin, dass Blizzard deinen Rechner durchforstet und z.B. eine Liste aller bei dir installierten Programme an sie schickt. Im Vergleich zu Google und Facebook ist das aber alles harmlos. Bei Dropbox kam ja jetzt auch raus, dass uralte eigentlich gelöschte Nutzerdaten noch bei denen auf den Servern liegen und in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gelöscht waren, obwohl der Nutzer selbst schon keinen Zugriff mehr drauf hatte. 

Die EINZIGE Möglichkeit dieser Datensammelwut vorzubeigen ist kein Internet zu benutzen und auch vor allem keine EC oder Kreditkarten, immer nur mit Bargeld, dass du händisch direkt bei deiner Bank vor Ort am Schalter mit dem Menschen (also nicht am Automaten) abhebst.


----------



## Chronik (28. Januar 2017)

So ich habe mich nun entschieden, nach einigen YT Videos, das  Win10 doch noch nicht für in mich Anspruch kommt und ich doch lieber weiter  auf Win7 baue! Naja brauche ich halt nur noch eine SSD und Win7. Naja  ich habs ja ...! Mhh das heißt aber auch das ich noch eine extra SSD brauche! Naja ich habs ja ...
Danke an alle

Edit: umentschieden, es wird doch WIn10!


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte weder mit Uralttiteln unter DOS-BOX, noch mit neueren irgendwelche Probleme mit WIN10.
Bei keinem einzigen kann ich mich daran erinnern. 
Und ich benutze WIN10 so ziemlich seit Beginn
(weil win7 mal Probleme mit Updates machte).


----------



## Chronik (28. Januar 2017)

mhh ich habe nun mit verschieden Leuten drüber unterhalten! Nun stecke ich wieder im Zwiespalt!


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> So ich habe mich nun entschieden, nach einigen YT Videos, das  Win10 doch noch nicht für in mich Anspruch kommt und ich doch lieber weiter  auf Win7 baue! Naja brauche ich halt nur noch eine SSD und Win7. Naja  ich habs ja ...! Mhh das heißt aber auch das ich noch eine extra SSD brauche! Naja ich habs ja ...
> Danke an alle


Na ja, jeder wie er mag, ich könnte heute mit Win 7 nicht mehr viel anfangen, bin jetzt das moderne Win 10 gewohnt und will da definitiv nicht mehr auf das sich für mich jetzt echt nur noch so altbacken anfühlende 7 zurück.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2017)

Wüsste auch nicht, warum ich wieder auf 7 zurück soll.
Ehrlich gesagt, wüsste ich von der Bedienung her keine Vorteile.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2017)

*Welche der Games läuft auch unter WIn10?*

Viele Dinge empfand ich bei WIN 7 schon intuitiver. Bei WIN 10 suche ich manchmal krampfhaft nach Apps oder ähnlichem. Auch nervt mich Cortana. Aber sonst ist WIN ziemlich gut.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2017)

Was mir unter Win 10 sehr gefällt, ist, wie leicht man Videos aufnehmen/machen kann. Während des Spiels einfach die Windowstaste + G drücken und dann auf Aufnahme und später beendet man es auch so wieder. Kann man auch auf dem Desktop machen und so aufnehmen, was man gerade im Browser oder auf dem Desktop macht. Sehr praktisch, wenn man jemandem was zeigen will in Windows, wenn er nicht damit klar kommt.
Da braucht man kein extra Programm mehr dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Viele Dinge empfand ich bei WIN 7 schon intuitiver. Bei WIN 10 suche ich manchmal krampfhaft nach Apps oder ähnlichem. Auch nervt mich Cortana. Aber sonst ist WIN ziemlich gut.


 Cortana kann man abschalten, und die Apps sind Alphabetisch geordnet, häufig genutzte Apps kannst du Dir selber als "Kachel" ins Startmenü legen und dort "sogar" in Gruppen wie "Office" oder "Grafik" oder "Multimedia" anordnen.  Das mag nicht sofort "intuitiv" sein, wenn man lange Zeit die vorigen Windows-Versionen genutzt hat, aber wenn man sich das EIN mal genauer ansieht und dann versteht, sollte es an sich am Ende sogar einfacher sein als das WIn7-Startmenü mit 4-5 häufig genutzten Programmen oben dran und darunter dann ein paar Dutzend ProgrammOrdner


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> So ich habe mich nun entschieden, nach einigen YT Videos, das  Win10 doch noch nicht für in mich Anspruch kommt und ich doch lieber weiter  auf Win7 baue! Naja brauche ich halt nur noch eine SSD und Win7. Naja  ich habs ja ...! Mhh das heißt aber auch das ich noch eine extra SSD brauche! Naja ich habs ja ...
> Danke an alle


Was wurde denn für ein Horrorszenario in den Videos entworfen, dass du wieder davon abgekommen bist? Ich verwende Win10 jetzt auch schon seit einigen Monaten und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Auf Win7 würde ich auf keinen Fall zurück rüsten wollen.

@Herbboy
Mit dem Creators Update soll das Startmenü noch umfänglicher unpassbar sein. So soll man jetzt auch Ordner und Ordnerstrukturen dort ablegen können. Insgesamt ist Win10 imo intuitiver und vor allem mächtiger als Win7 in der Oberfläche. Man muss sich halt nur mal daran gewöhnen und wieder lernen, wie man was macht. Wenn man den Dreh aber einmal raus hat, dann geht das auch imo alles leicht von der Hand, da bin ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was wurde denn für ein Horrorszenario in den Videos entworfen, dass du wieder davon abgekommen bist? Ich verwende Win10 jetzt auch schon seit einigen Monaten und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Auf Win7 würde ich auf keinen Fall zurück rüsten wollen.
> 
> @Herbboy
> Mit dem Creators Update soll das Startmenü noch umfänglicher unpassbar sein. So soll man jetzt auch Ordner und Ordnerstrukturen dort ablegen können. Insgesamt ist Win10 imo intuitiver und vor allem mächtiger als Win7 in der Oberfläche. Man muss sich halt nur mal daran gewöhnen und wieder lernen, wie man was macht. Wenn man den Dreh aber einmal raus hat, dann geht das auch imo alles leicht von der Hand, da bin ich ganz bei dir.


Würde mich auch interessieren was da so gezeigt wurde ^^
Ich war auch vorher bei Win7 und wollte nen neuen PC und hab gegrübelt, bisher hab ich den Umstieg auf Win10 noch nicht bereut 

Klar, man muss wieder schauen wo was ist und manches heißt anders als vorher, aber das wird schon. Startleiste finde ich eigentlich ganz praktisch, Sidebar geht auch unter Win10 und Spiele liefen bisher auch alle.
Die Updates nerven eventuell etwas, wenn man sie nicht deaktiviert, aber ansonsten...
Und wegen der Datensammelaktion sehe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es vorher anders war? Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das Steam und andere Programme so einiges sammeln. Das merkt man ja schon beim Surfen im Web, dass immer die Werbung kommt, wo man sich zuletzt rumgetrieben hat. Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat, kann es einem so ziemlich egal sein. 

Bin jetzt noch gespannt, ob der Gamemode von Win10 was taugt, falls man es denn merkt.


----------



## Chronik (30. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was wurde denn für ein Horrorszenario in den Videos entworfen, dass du wieder davon abgekommen bist? Ich verwende Win10 jetzt auch schon seit einigen Monaten und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Auf Win7 würde ich auf keinen Fall zurück rüsten wollen.





Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren was da so gezeigt wurde ^^
> Ich war auch vorher bei Win7 und wollte nen neuen PC und hab gegrübelt, bisher hab ich den Umstieg auf Win10 noch nicht bereut



Nun in diesem Video wurde gezeigt wie einen Win10 ausspioniert (ja klar Win7 macht das auch!) und das experten davon abraten Win10 zu nutzen. Aber das YT Video war glaub ich von 2015. Nun ja es gibt zwar heufen Hinweise wie man die Datenflut an MS möglcihweise verhindert (hat den schon mal jemand nachgeprüft wieviel daten an MS gehn wenn man alles ausmacht oder kann man das gar nicht nachprüfen?), die aber möglicherweiße durch Updates (seitens MS) wieder aufgehoben werden.
Nun ich habe mein Bruder mal gefragt, der lernt gerade IT-Fachmann bei der BW und ihr werdet es nicht glauben die nutzen auch Win10!
Ihr habt recht Win7 wird nur noch 3 Jahre Supported dann muss es ein neues Betriebssystem her und ich denk mal das das wiieder Windows sein wird. Um mich jetzt nochmal mit Linux oder (um himmelswiilen) mit iOS auseinandere zu setzten, nun dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und Lust. Ich geh ja auch noch Arbeiten (zumal auf Arbeit nutzen wir auch Win!).

ach und Hypertrax99 kann man Updates überhaupt deaktivieren? Ich dachte man kann sie vorrübergehnd aufschieben aber dann nur mit Pro und höher Versionen?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> ...


Das dürfte dich vielleicht interessieren, hier werden eigentlich alle deinen Fragen beantwortet: 
Windows 10 Creators Update – das sind die Neuerungen | ZDNet.de 
Creators Update: Microsoft zeigt neue Datenschutzeinstellungen für Windows 10 | ZDNet.de


----------



## Chronik (30. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das dürfte dich vielleicht interessieren, hier werden eigentlich alle deinen Fragen beantwortet:
> Windows 10 Creators Update – das sind die Neuerungen | ZDNet.de
> Creators Update: Microsoft zeigt neue Datenschutzeinstellungen für Windows 10 | ZDNet.de



Danke für die zwei Links, schade das es die nicht als Video gibt?

@all: Ach  und was habt ihr für eine  Version und welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich würde ein Home vorinstalliert bekommen habe aber auch die  Möglichkeit den Rechner ohne OEM zukaufen, muss dann aber noch eine  Win10 Version nachkaufen und die noch insatllieren! Falls das so sein  sollte wie lange dauert den die Erstinstallation?


----------



## MrFob (30. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> Danke für die zwei Links, schade das es die nicht als Video gibt?
> 
> @all: Ach  und was habt ihr für eine  Version und welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich würde ein Home vorinstalliert bekommen habe aber auch die  Möglichkeit den Rechner ohne OEM zukaufen, muss dann aber noch eine  Win10 Version nachkaufen und die noch insatllieren! Falls das so sein  sollte wie lange dauert den die Erstinstallation?



Da ich im Moment noch Win 7 nutze kann ich deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, aber nur so am Rande, du bist nicht zufaellig an ner Uni oder Schule oder so (oder hast zumindest noch einen aktiven Account bei sowas)? Ich frage, weil man sehr haeufig ueber solche Institute Windows 10 Pro umsonst bekommen kann (es lohnt sich immer mal durch deren IT Webseiten zu stoebern). Ich hol mir seit Jahren mein Windows ueber die Uni Website (hatte nur noch keinen Bock und keine Veranlassung auf 10 umzustellen ).


----------



## Chronik (30. Januar 2017)

Nee ich geh leider nicht zur Uni!
btw: ich wüsste gar nicht ob die mich aufnehmen würden (nicht wegen der schläue, das hat ganz andere Gründe!)?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Januar 2017)

Chronik schrieb:


> @all: Ach  und was habt ihr für eine  Version und welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich würde ein Home vorinstalliert bekommen habe aber auch die  Möglichkeit den Rechner ohne OEM zukaufen, muss dann aber noch eine  Win10 Version nachkaufen und die noch insatllieren! Falls das so sein  sollte wie lange dauert den die Erstinstallation?


Ich persönlich habe die Pro-Version von Win10, die ich durch das kostenlose Update von Win8 Pro letztes Jahr bekommen habe (und Win8 Pro habe ich damals auch kostenlos über die Uni bekommen).

Hier kannst du die Vergleichstabelle für die verschiedenen Win10 Versionen sehen. Ich denke mal, dass für die meisten (Privat-)Leute die Home-Version ausreicht, aber mach dir ruhig selbst ein  Bild:  http://wincom.blob.core.windows.net/documents/Win10CompareTable_FY17_de-de.pdf

Die Erstinstallation dauert bei einem frischen Rechner so um die 2-3 Stunden IIRC, zumindest solange es keine Probleme mit Treibern oder so gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Erstinstallation dauert bei einem frischen Rechner so um die 2-3 Stunden IIRC, zumindest solange es keine Probleme mit Treibern oder so gibt.


 2-3h? ^^  Bei mir waren es keine 45 Min, dann noch ein paar Updates, die aber nicht lange dauerten.


----------



## Chronik (30. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hier kannst du die Vergleichstabelle für die verschiedenen Win10 Versionen sehen. Ich denke mal, dass für die meisten (Privat-)Leute die Home-Version ausreicht, aber mach dir ruhig selbst ein  Bild:  http://wincom.blob.core.windows.net/documents/Win10CompareTable_FY17_de-de.pdf



Danke, schade das nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt was ist z.B. "Take A Test" ist. Und man hat Wohl kein Datenschutz wenn man die Home Version hat, weil das Häkchen nich drin ist? Und schade das man keine Kernfeatures von Windows (bei der Home Version) hat. 
Es kann aber auch sein das ich z.Z. einfach zu Faul zum Suchen bin?! Ggf. gibts den Text auch nur in engl. womit es sich erledigt hat.
Sagt mal aber mein der PC ist doch genau so schnell (mit einer Home-Version, als) wie mit einer Pro-Version? Sprich der Graka, dem Mainboard und der CPU ist es egal welche unter welcher Version sie laufen?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe beide, Home und Pro, und die Pro Features braucht man eigentlich wirklich nicht. Habe ich jedenfalls noch nie genutzt. Und natürlich sind die gleich schnell. 

Und du kannst übrigens immer noch kostenlos von 7 und 8 upgraden, das funktioniert noch immer ...


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 2-3h? ^^  Bei mir waren es keine 45 Min, dann noch ein paar Updates, die aber nicht lange dauerten.


Hm, kann natürlich sein, dass das bei mir wegen dem Updaten länger gedauert hab. Oder ich hab es einfach nur länger in Erinnerung... 



Chronik schrieb:


> Danke, schade das nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt was ist z.B. "Take A Test" ist. Und man hat Wohl kein Datenschutz wenn man die Home Version hat, weil das Häkchen nich drin ist? Und schade das man keine Kernfeatures von Windows (bei der Home Version) hat.


Doch, den hast du du auch. Die meisten Funktionen der Pro-Version sind nur wichtig in einem Business-Umfeld mit mehreren PCs, die von einer zentralen Stelle aus (Admin) gesteuert werden.



> Sagt mal aber mein der PC ist doch genau so schnell (mit einer Home-Version, als) wie mit einer Pro-Version? Sprich der Graka, dem Mainboard und der CPU ist es egal welche unter welcher Version sie laufen?


Ja, auf die Leistung der Hardware hat die Windows-Version überhaupt keinen Einfluss.


----------



## KylRoy (15. Februar 2017)

...bin überrascht, dass das alte XCom ohne DOSbox auf Win10 laufen soll.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> ...bin überrascht, dass das alte XCom ohne DOSbox auf Win10 laufen soll.



Das Spiel gab es vor ein paar Tagen im Humble Store umsonst, keine Ahnung ob da DOSBox drunter war aber es lief problemlos.


----------



## KylRoy (15. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Spiel gab es vor ein paar Tagen im Humble Store umsonst, keine Ahnung ob da DOSBox drunter war aber es lief problemlos.



für ein game von 1994 ist das schon erstaunlich...


----------

